# False Surge Numbers



## Coley (Mar 4, 2015)

Has anyone noticed a discrepancy between the surge factor displayed on the driver app verses the multiplication factor shown when a ride request is received? The discrepancy slipped by me until by chance I happened to notice it. For example, my driver surge map would show 2.2 surge for my area. But the request would show 1.2x. After noticing the discrepancy a couple of times, I did not accept a few requests at what was supposed to be 1.8x or whatever to verify whether the surge factor had changed on the driver app. Every time I checked, the surge factor on the driver app was still at the higher factor.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Coley said:


> Has anyone noticed a discrepancy between the surge factor displayed on the driver app verses the multiplication factor shown when a ride request is received? The discrepancy slipped by me until by chance I happened to notice it. For example, my driver surge map would show 2.2 surge for my area. But the request would show 1.2x. After noticing the discrepancy a couple of times, I did not accept a few requests at what was supposed to be 1.8x or whatever to verify whether the surge factor had changed on the driver app. Every time I checked, the surge factor on the driver app was still at the higher factor.


POST # 1 /@Coley : Use the Search Func-
tion from
HomePage to find Previous Answers to
this. It's either "lagtime" or Pure TK
Manipulation Minions at Work!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Coley said:


> Has anyone noticed a discrepancy between the surge factor displayed on the driver app verses the multiplication factor shown when a ride request is received? The discrepancy slipped by me until by chance I happened to notice it. For example, my driver surge map would show 2.2 surge for my area. But the request would show 1.2x. After noticing the discrepancy a couple of times, I did not accept a few requests at what was supposed to be 1.8x or whatever to verify whether the surge factor had changed on the driver app. Every time I checked, the surge factor on the driver app was still at the higher factor.


Look at the driver app and see a different rate. I have seen this happen. Even though the requests is good for 2 minutes. Had one at 2.0 on the pay but 2.8 on the rider app for atleast 10 minutes.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

The passenger needs to be physically within the surge area for you to get the surge rate. It doesn't matter where you are.


----------



## Coley (Mar 4, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> The passenger needs to be physically within the surge area for you to get the surge rate. It doesn't matter where you are.


They were. Perhaps its the lag time as suggested by Diane. However I've never noticed the lag time working in my favor.


----------



## geniusboy91 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes, I've had my partner app showing a 4x surge and got a request that paid no surge at all. Ridiculous.


----------

